# on average how many $20+ (non surge) rides to you get a day?



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

im just trying to get averages of were im working compaired to other drivers, Im working on the out skirts of the busy areas of phoenix. and doing ok, not the monster weeks others get, but I seem to get more "long hauls" in this area and wondering what others consider average ride. for me its about $10-$12 but slow maybe 1-3 rids an hr. but then I get the $30+ ride and all I think is geez if only they were all like this lol.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

It's the cabbie quest to always seek longer fares as they are the ones that usually pay better.

That being said on min. fare areas it's almost impossible to make it work. There are some days when drivers will be relagated to just doing small trips for ridiculously small numbers, and some days doing the same area and routine without surge can produce $15-20 an hour, which in most cases of X driving is at least marginally sustainable.

I've had days when 3 out of 30 runs might equal 1/2 of my daily total gross because of distance and surge/prime time fares. And yeah, it would be great if we could hammer only those 3 perpetually, but that is not how it works. You have to constantly be in play, try to get as much biz as you can and hope you get lucky enough to have it all balance out in the end, which is entirely possible with a LOT of thinking work. This is really best left to the individual drivers to pursue. It's not capable on the ride share companies end unless and until they start getting end point destinations in play. But that would not serve the overall company goals of providing transportation across the sectors at all times. 

To get the good stuff you have to also take the bad stuff, unfortunately.


----------



## fivedollarcouch (Nov 11, 2014)

90%-95% of ALL of my fares are $20+
But that's because I purposely only work the times and areas where that happens. I work friday and saturday nights, 9pm to midnight, from the south side of las vegas. Every request is from residential areas in the south side, to get either to a club on the strip or to a bar downtown. Strip = $20, downtown = $30
I get that this isn't normal data because I cherry pick my times and locations, but it works perfect for part time money for me


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

fivedollarcouch said:


> 90%-95% of ALL of my fares are $20+
> But that's because I purposely only work the times and areas where that happens. I work friday and saturday nights, 9pm to midnight, from the south side of las vegas. Every request is from residential areas in the south side, to get either to a club on the strip or to a bar downtown. Strip = $20, downtown = $30
> I get that this isn't normal data because I cherry pick my times and locations, but it works perfect for part time money for me


It's a LOT easier to achieve a higher $ per fare on $1.85 a mile rather than $1.10 a mile, that much is certain.


----------



## iumichael (Sep 3, 2014)

Bloomington is a small town with a large university. With no minimum fare, and a recent rate cut we get $1.25 base + $1.10/mile + $0.27/min. I just drive part time, usually only when there is a guarantee of some sort in place. Without a guarantee, it's a waste of time here (but I'm always wondering if I really will get the guarantee, but that's a different story). I've done 10 trips this week and worked about 5 hours. My earnings after Uber's cut total $35.86. $35.86 / 10 trips = $3.59 per trip. $35.86 / 5 hours = $7.17 per hour - car expense & gas. The numbers get a little better on weekends, usually non-stop busy will get me $12/hour or so, and with a good surge maybe $20/hour. 

It just boggles my mind how many times I've driven to a passenger, waited for them to come out, taken them to their destination, and my cut of the fare has been under $2. Literally less than a cup of coffee at Starbucks.


----------



## fivedollarcouch (Nov 11, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's a LOT easier to achieve a higher $ per fare on $1.85 a mile rather than $1.10 a mile, that much is certain.


Absolutely right, I forget that part


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

fivedollarcouch said:


> Absolutely right, I forget that part


Hell, if I got that much per mile on X fares I'd do way better than you...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

iumichael said:


> It just boggles my mind how many times I've driven to a passenger, waited for them to come out, taken them to their destination, and my cut of the fare has been under $2. Literally less than a cup of coffee at Starbucks.


Yeah, it's pretty pathetic isn't it? We all chase our tails on these shit for pay fares hoping to strike a LITTLE paydirt with longer fares or surges, BUT, the big BUT here is that it is the norm, especially for full timers, to churn their wheels all day long for a net that is often below $7.20 an hour OR LESS!

That's when it's really pathetic. When you pull a 12 hour shift and end up with less than $100. And trying damn hard to do that. Happens all the time to a lot of full time drivers.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> im just trying to get averages of were im working compaired to other drivers, Im working on the out skirts of the busy areas of phoenix. and doing ok, not the monster weeks others get, but I seem to get more "long hauls" in this area and wondering what others consider average ride. for me its about $10-$12 but slow maybe 1-3 rids an hr. but then I get the $30+ ride and all I think is geez if only they were all like this lol.


out of 616 trips I have had only 34 over $20. This is after Uber fees.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

running at $2.35 a mile, most are over $20. Out of 15, about 3 under $20. Sorry guys, not bragging. I was there at UberX, and I feel for you. Its bullshit.

I would work 12 hours a day for a couple hundred dollars. doing airport runs for $18, under uberx, that are now $43 under uberplus.

use to work about 84 hours a week and take home $1400, a week on UberX. I was so beat. It would take so much out of me.

I feel for you guys.


----------



## Justin H (Sep 24, 2014)

Lyft fares rarely go over 10, especially working in a college town like Tempe az


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

2-3 are above 20, I'm in Los Angeles. I upload my data to Sherpa and according to it my average fare is between 12-15.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

At least half of my husband's fares are over $20. We live in the burbs and most runs are airport runs or downtown runs, both which will give fares of $30+ He is also gets decent fares for people going out to dinner/movies/bar. He only works until midnight to cut down on the drunks coming home, he gets most of the drop offs. Leaves the pick ups to others


----------



## BuddyGoodness (Nov 23, 2014)

I would say about 25% are greater than 20$


----------



## crucian007 (Oct 5, 2014)

Yes I l drop off but I don't pickup from the bar area


----------

